# Team Dynamics wheels have a fitment



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

how much for a set


----------



## SlowBoost (Jul 26, 2011)

$175 per wheel according to their email.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

thats not bad considering what you get


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> thats not bad considering what you get


Not bad? $175 a wheel is dirt cheap!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I like the Pro Race 3, but what is the shipping going to be like...


----------



## SlowBoost (Jul 26, 2011)

Shipping shouldn't be that bad. They quoted me $25, but take into consideration that they would be shipping within California at that price. They do not tack on the overseas freight into shipping to the customers, since they will be ordering a pallet of other wheels including yours, the freight is invisible on the consumers end. So since it is a company and they would be shipping through a standard shipping company, they would already have a contract. I'd assume it would be comparable to Tire Rack for shipping costs.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

I prefer the Team Dynamics Savage wheel. It looks a lot like the Eco wheel but in 18x8. And its available in 5x105.


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

According to the link you posted, the 17"x7.0" size of the 1.2 model weighs 7.9kgs (or 17.4lbs). Not 16.

I wouldn't mind having the white version for my white Eco. But it will be a while before I am stable enough to start spending money on anything other than the car note.


----------



## SlowBoost (Jul 26, 2011)

You are right. I must have posted after looking at the 16x7 which I was hoping to get into. I'll edit.


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

SlowBoost said:


> You are right. I must have posted after looking at the 16x7 which I was hoping to get into. I'll edit.


Not a problem, was just making sure you didn't get swindled. (There was enough of that going on recently.)


----------

